# Bitdefender update fails all the time



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

I try to update it but never downloads anything and a red exclamation mark appears, however it does show the amount of stuff need to be downloaded.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Try contacting BitDefender support

http://www.bitdefender.com/site/contact/

Or, you might want to ask for help in BitDefender's support forum

http://forum.bitdefender.com/


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for your answer. But i tried to re-install. i tired uninstall it first but it failed and everything was removed but the folder remain and i tried to delete the folder access denied. i thought well okay, i downloaded the version off the internet and i got this message, well I'm going attach it now, what error i got. the online scanner failed to update to and scan, I'm very afraid that my computer is effected by virus. what should i do? should i download another anti virus i don't know. please help me out here. well i registered for bit-defender, i didn't even get there email yet. 

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/9081/****ingstupid.png


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

For a complete uninstall, use the process and dedicated removal tool outlined here:

http://www.bitdefender.com/KB333-en--How-to-uninstall-BitDefender.html


http://www.bitdefender.com/files/KnowledgeBase/file/BitDefender_Uninstall_Tool.exe



If, after a subsequent reinstall, BitDefender still fails to update, you may want to uninstall it and try another AntiVirus such as *Avira AntiVir Personal*. Be sure only one AntiVirus is installed.

If you still cannot update any AntiVirus, and you think the machine is infected, we can help you, but not in this section of the forum.


Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Well all bit defender got all deleted. But the problem is still persisting when i try to install. ok im going try to install another antivirus and inform you asap.

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9081/****ingstupid.png


----------



## Jonnas_tan (Aug 4, 2009)

Computer123 said:


> Well all bit defender got all deleted. But the problem is still persisting when i try to install. ok im going try to install another antivirus and inform you asap.
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9081/****ingstupid.png


you might have issues with windows installer
I suggest you try to contact bitdefender support as you can get the same error with other antivirus.


----------

